# Dirty Pipes!



## James D (5 Nov 2013)

When I look at people's tanks they seem to have lovely clean clear tubing going to their filters but mine is absolutely filthy after a couple of weeks. I don't doubt it's possible to clean them but to be frank I can't be bothered with the hassle every two weeks (and I've got two filters running at the moment).

I had a look for some opaque 12/16 but can't find any that's suitable - preferably in grey or white.

Does everyone suffer from dirty pipe syndrome?
Is it down to the cleanliness of my tank?

It's not a big deal really but it does detract from the the look of a lovely clean set up.


----------



## James D (5 Nov 2013)

At the risk of having a conversation with myself... I just found this hose which claims to inhibit algae growth, might give it a go when I set up my new filter next week.


----------



## sa80mark (5 Nov 2013)

There is something to the claims they make but I think its  down to the darker colour letting less light in, ive got a bit of mix and match pipe on the outlet of my filter grey/black from filter to diffuser then clear from diffuser to tank and there is definitely more algae ? Growth in the clear tube ?
Not scientific and maybe just me but thats what ive noticed and id like to think my tank is spotless


----------



## James D (5 Nov 2013)

That's what I thought really cheers. What I really want is some fully opaque grey tube but I can't find any. It does my head in when I'm spending so much time on maintainence and the first thing people comment on is my dirty pipework.

If I win the lottery it's going to be stainless steel all the way!


----------



## sa80mark (5 Nov 2013)

Keep your clear hoses and cover them with black heat shrink, can be had very cheap


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

You Dirty so an so I've never had dirty pipes.		 no our pipes do the same, what I have is the same length pipe when it's dirty Swap it round ,I bought a second set of ehiem quick taps so it takes seconds. Then I clean the dirty pipes ready to go back on.


----------



## James D (5 Nov 2013)

sa80mark: That's not a bad idea, wonder if I can get white or grey heat shrink.

Kirk: Never thought of that... could be a PITA with an inline heater and diffuser though.


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

Not at all you only change what you see above all those bits


----------



## ian_m (5 Nov 2013)

This is what my JBL e1501 has, it is dark grey.

JBL Aquarium tubing GREY - Aquatis Fresh water  - JBL

Last time I looked, shone a torch through it, it was a bit dirty, but looked OK, so left it alone. Coming upto two years old now with out cleaning the pipe. Will clean one day


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

Dirty and clean.  I like to keep the dirty pipes nearest to filter then clear Upton the tank and lillies


   please excuse my dirty pipes and my disorganised cabinet.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## James D (5 Nov 2013)

That's the stuff I was looking at Ian, I'll probably give it a go.

Kirk: I hope that's green eheim pipe, if that used to be clear you should be ashamed, I've never seen such filthy pipes.


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

James D said:


> That's the stuff I was looking at Ian, I'll probably give it a go.
> 
> Kirk: I hope that's green eheim pipe, if that used to be clear you should be ashamed, I've never seen such filthy pipes.


   yes they are extremely dirty green ehiem pipes . just don't judge anyone by the state of there pipes


----------



## dw1305 (5 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





sa80mark said:


> and there is definitely more algae ? Growth in the clear tube ?


 Definitely get more algae in clear pipes than green Eheim ones. 





kirk said:


> what I have is the same length pipe when it's dirty Swap it round ,I bought a second set of ehiem quick taps so it takes seconds. Then I clean the dirty pipes ready to go back on.


 Genius, I should have done that, but I've actually bought extra taps and made all the runs of tubing less than twice as long as this "Burette Cleaning Brush 13mm Long Wire Handle" (bought via EBAY), then I can isolate and take off, clean and replace each length of tubing of one at a time, without having to disturb the filter etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

Another tip is fill your pipes up with water before you reattach them if you have a tap on the end that is. Saves the priming hastle I leave the pipes full with the taps off on filter clean day,  got sick of trying to get the 2213 2215 And 2217 I had,  I only have the 2215 now.


----------



## James D (25 Nov 2013)

I got those grey JBL ones in the end, they look a lot better.

I've got a quick question though, I used these 12/16 tubes on my fluval 106 via a couple of reducers. I did this because I wanted matching tubing and lily pipes on each side of my tank (I'm running an eheim on the other side) and because it's increased the force (speed) of water from the outlet improving the circulation in my tank.

I'm just wondering if this will have any ill effects on the motor or anything on the fluval as I would imagine it has to work a bit harder. It seems fine so far though.

If it's not the best idea I can always swap it for my spare eheim but for various reasons I prefer the fluval.


----------

